

We Are Less Irrational Than We Think - ArchD
https://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/we-are-more-rational-than-those-who-nudge-us/

======
lutusp
Wait, what -- "less irrational"? Wouldn't "more rational" be a bit easier to
interpret?

